
Google will punish “intrusive interstitials” with a ranking penalty in 2017 - bemmu
http://marketingland.com/google-will-punish-intrusive-interstitials-ranking-penalty-2017-188945
======
gcb0
absolutely every Google app greets me with a tutorial and most apps pop me
alerts about giving them more data all the time.

maps is the worst. i specifically disable the wifi use for location and wifi
info sharing with Google, which are enabled by default, and it ask me every
day if i want to enable it. so annoying.

